# Nardo Grey S line from Luxembourg



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Marc from Luxembourg just sent these over via Facebook. Perfect in my opinion. I've posted this and more pics on our blog.

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...e-nardo-grey-a3-s-line-sedan-jealous-jealous/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

OH





MY





EFFING





GAWD




















































... nope, still not enough. Still going to defect due to the delay... :facepalm:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> OH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the OMG.

But yeah, still not worth the extra $3900 on top of an already optioned out car. If Sepang wasn't a normal color option I would be MUCH more inclined to dip into exclusive. But really, Nardo looks amazing on this car. Great find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Funny, I was day dreaming about Exclusive availability recently and had boiled my color of choice down to Nardo. Interesting to see it in the flesh on this model. I'm less then stoked about the colors that are available for the S3 (I'd get lotus if avail). Exclusive is 100% not available at this time for us, correct George?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I was told back in late June that I could tender my order for an Exclusive color.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Love those wheels. Are they custom? 18 or 19?


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

^^ looks like 20s to me

but man, the more I see Nardo gray the more I love it. Would love to see it on a TT


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

:banghead: I knew I should've stayed away from this thread lol. The color looks amazing!! But not work the extra time and cash....to be exclusive...that's what'll I'll keep telling myself lol.


----------



## GotGTI? (Oct 4, 2010)

Even though the color reminds me of Primer with Clear Coat, it just looks effing fabulous. Very nice looking car.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I was told back in late June that I could tender my order for an Exclusive color.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I keep hearing mixed things. The 90+ page USA Retail 2015 Order Guide from mid June includes the Audi Exclusive Order Guide and has pages of detail for every eligible 2015 model, the A/S3 isn't one of the models. Yet? The following address is provided for questions: [email protected]


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Correct. I even pointed out the order guide omission and was told that confirmation to the contrary had been obtained from their regional rep.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Correct. I even pointed out the order guide omission and was told that confirmation to the contrary had been obtained from their regional rep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Lol the S3 seems like Audi's bastard stepchild in the US. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

Those 20" rims look ridiculous on an A3 chassis. Talk about pimp my ride.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Chimera said:


> Funny, I was day dreaming about Exclusive availability recently and had boiled my color of choice down to Nardo. Interesting to see it in the flesh on this model. I'm less then stoked about the colors that are available for the S3 (I'd get lotus if avail). Exclusive is 100% not available at this time for us, correct George?


Audi Exclusive should be open to all models right now last I'd heard. It had been limited to C/D & R8 for a while, but that's been lifted.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

audi_s_three said:


> Love those wheels. Are they custom? 18 or 19?


A6 wheels. I believe they're 20s.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Audi Exclusive should be open to all models right now last I'd heard. It had been limited to C/D & R8 for a while, but that's been lifted.


How much does Audi Exclusive paint cost? I'm seriously considering springing for Daytona or Suzuka Grey if the price is right.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

$3,900

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> $3,900
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Well never mind then. I thought it was closer to $2000. I could see that price for completely custom colors, but 4k for a stock color available for other regions/markets? No thanks. It's not like they have to go and formulate it from scratch. It's existing paint they can pull off the shelf. Looks like Im stuck with Monsoon or Sepang.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

the best shot:










You can probably guess why...I might have actually bought _this _car


----------



## Del Griffith (Mar 30, 2010)

Lpforte said:


> How much does Audi Exclusive paint cost? I'm seriously considering springing for Daytona or Suzuka Grey if the price is right.


I think a Suzuka Grey S3 sedan would look fantastic. If you do it, please spam us with pics :thumbup:


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Is there a link to the Audi Exclusive program? Wondering what colors are on the menu (that are not A3 colors).


----------

